# Whos got the best Candied Yams recipe?



## karado (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello,

after living in Germany 16 Years , I am back in the USA this year and will be celebrating Thanksgiving with my family again.

I need a good recipe for Candied Yams (with Canned Yams). Could anyone help me?


Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## JCook (Nov 22, 2006)

It's not really a recipe, just a method I always use.

2-3 large cans yams, drained
about 1/2 stick butter
about 1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 nutmeg
1/4 cup granulated sugar
marshmellows

Okay. Drain the yams and pour into a baking dish. Cut about 1/2 stick butter into small cubes, place the cubes all over the yams. Spinkle all the rest of the ingredients all over the yams. cover with marshmellow. Bake at 350 for about 30 or until marshmellow melt and are golden brown.


----------



## karado (Nov 22, 2006)

Thankyou for your recipe! I have never made candied yams before , My Grandmother always used to make them and I would just eat them


----------



## middie (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's my family's recipe. We make them for Christmas and Easter too.

2 cans of yams
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 Tablespoon cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 cup water
2 Tablespoons honey
2 Tablespoons lemon juice
1 Tablespoon butter
1/2 teaspoon orange peel ( we use a little bit more )
About 1/2 bag of mini marshmallows

Combine the brown sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon and nutmeg in a small saucepan. Stir in the water than add the honey and lemon juice.
Bring this up to a boil and continue to boil for 1 minute stirring constantly. 
After it thickens up add the butter and orange peel.
Pour yams into an oven safe baking dish and poor the glaze over them.
Bake at 350 for about 30-35 minutes or until they're hot throughtout. Then we toss on mini marshmallows and broil until those are brown ontop.


----------

